# syphon info and help needed



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

hi,

im interested in giving the syphon a go,i like the idea of a clean tasting coffee maker for higher acidity beans plus it looks really cool

so i like the look of the cona table models at hasbean and believe the hario ones are good aswell,are the FJY ones hario just rebranded,look remarkably similar,anything to sway me to any particular make?

as far as size go can i use less liquid in a bigger model so i can make 1 cup or 4 or do they just work for the volume they are designed,

are the meth burners any good they all seem to come with or is a butane burner a must?

and any recommendations or other things i should be looking out for would be appreciated,

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Syphons are wonderful as a brewing method. Crisp, clean cups and all the sweetness you can handle

Definitely replace the meth burner with butane (I use the Rekrow Micro Burner)

You get better heat and more control with less faff.

Buy the size you are most likely to prepare drinks for. A 3 cup Hario syphon is a good size to start with. A cup and a bit for you to drink 1 cup to give away...


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input Glenn,have you any experience with glass vs cloth filters,the glass plug on the conas looks like no cleaning involved bar a rinse vs an oily cloth to clean?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have found keeping the cloth well rinsed after use and stored in the fridge stops the buildup

I have not tried alternative filters with my syphon


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has Bean have just done a brew-guide on this , might be worth a look for some tips - you can catch it on this weeks IMM


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

That's what got me interested Gary,now all I have to do is suss out the best option,think I'm swaying to the cona,if I don't like the glass filter I can get a spring and cloth filter for it,not sure if ya can do the opposite on the hario


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe this would be worth a punt - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361286268&sr=8-1

Looks identical to the Hario one.

I like the idea of syphon, but the burner thing puts me off. It's just one step of faff too far - at least for now. If there was a supplier of cheapish stovetop syphons in the UK I'd be interested, but I've not found one. You can get them for about $30 in the states!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Maybe this would be worth a punt - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361286268&sr=8-1
> 
> Looks identical to the Hario one.


The same seller normally sells these on ebay. They are identical to the Hario TCA-5 apart from lack of branding.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks all,ordered of eBay so something new to get my teeth into at the weekend,no sleep again,loooool


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Thanks all,ordered of eBay so something new to get my teeth into at the weekend,no sleep again,loooool


Just wondered how you are finding your syphon coffee. I'm completely hooked by both the coffee and the machines. Now up to 8 syphon machines of various sizes and ages. Anyone interested should check out Classicona web site, he also trades on ebay as Classicona. Robert is very knowledgable and helpful guy and can supply spares not available elsewhere.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

rob1902 said:


> Just wondered how you are finding your syphon coffee. I'm completely hooked by both the coffee and the machines. Now up to 8 syphon machines of various sizes and ages. Anyone interested should check out Classicona web site, he also trades on ebay as Classicona. Robert is very knowledgable and helpful guy and can supply spares not available elsewhere.


8 syphon machines... you have got it bad!









Must admit I am very tempted, just for the Heath Robinson appeal of it if nothing else, didn't realise they were quite so cheap either


----------



## rob1902 (Aug 7, 2012)

Make that 9 just added a Sintrax to my collection. Christ I am addicted to this!



mike 100 said:


> 8 syphon machines... you have got it bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

rob1902 said:


> Just wondered how you are finding your syphon coffee. I'm completely hooked by both the coffee and the machines. Now up to 8 syphon machines of various sizes and ages. Anyone interested should check out Classicona web site, he also trades on ebay as Classicona. Robert is very knowledgable and helpful guy and can supply spares not available elsewhere.


Love the syphon and can easy see how you have amassed so many,I can see me adding to mine.its gotta be the funnest way to make coffee and the final product is so clean and crisp it's great for picking out all the flavours in a coffee

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Just received my Syphon, bought that Hario clone from the Amazon seller - seems a bargain at 25£ included delivery. will probably try to brew one at the weekend. for now I will try having a go with the lighter before buying the burner. Any good/cheapish burners out there? cream supplies seem to have a nice one going for 14£ (+ delivery) - seems the same one that coffeehit is selling for 24£.

Any tips on the brewing front? weight/water ratio? brewing times?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I've used 21-24g to the 3 cup mark of water,I start the timer when the top chamber is full and I've dumped the grinds,30s in I stir,2.30s i take off the heat and quick stir to start a vortex for emptying,emptied between 3.15 and 3.30,take a look at hasbeans syphon brew guide if you haven't already done so,good starting place


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Picked up a Hario syphon on Ebay this week. Waiting for a butane burner from Cream Supplies for £14.00 - lot cheaper than CoffeeHit.

What level of grind should I use. Will be using paper filters.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

argh! i've just got one off the HasBean site and it was £21 without a stand! On the plus side coffee tastes pretty good - still experimenting with grind size so I wouldn't feel confident giving advice.

What size did you get?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

beebah said:


> argh! i've just got one off the HasBean site and it was £21 without a stand! On the plus side coffee tastes pretty good - still experimenting with grind size so I wouldn't feel confident giving advice.
> 
> What size did you get?


Two cup model. Would probably have preferred the three cup but the Ebay one was too good a price to miss.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just a thought.

If you like a clean brew, have you tried an Aeropress? Very clean and yummy.

I've always wanted to try a syphon. This thread has peaked my interest again


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> If you like a clean brew, have you tried an Aeropress? Very clean and yummy.
> 
> I've always wanted to try a syphon. This thread has peaked my interest again


Got an Aeropress - really like the clean taste - very different to cafetiere. Saw the Hario on Ebay and made an offer which was accepted. Bought a butane burner from Cream Supplies which arrived this morning. CS are great - next day delivery guaranteed and their prices are very competitive. Burner comes with separate stand and a Mechano spanner to tighten the nuts (loved that). Made by Hotery - think CoffeeHit sell Redkow? They look identical but a word of caution. You have to remove the rubber ring off the Hotery one's base to get it to fit under the Hario stand - no big deal. The Hario also seems to fit when burner is placed under the supplied stand. It's quite a lot cheaper than the one sold by CoffeeHit, so I don't mind a bit of faffing.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I recently unpacked the coffee master syphon I got from amazon, which seems an incredible bargain considering it looks identical to the ones I've looked at in shops. the coffee is delicious and it's got me really excited about using the syphon regularly (it's not nearly as complicated as I had thought!). However the cloth filter it came with is ok but does seem to retain a bit of flavour/smell which I'm not so keen on.

How do other syphon users clean theirs? I have been boiling and soaking in hot water.

I've has a quick look into steel mesh filters like the one Yama makes. Has anyone tried it? http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/yama-stainless-steel-reusable-filter.html

Hario's new syphon seems to come with a steel mesh filter as standard, I wonder if they'll sell it separately? (Or if I can wait to find out!) http://www.hario.jp/pickup04.html

Nick


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Not sure if you know already but make sure that the cloth filter *never* dries out. I rinse mine and stick it in a ziploc bag in the freezer until next use.

Also you can get paper filters for the syphon if you don't get on with the cloth. I got mine from Hasbean but it was a couple of years ago: They were the Hario f-103MN - comes with 50 filters and the metal attachment.

Just had a look and I can't see them anywhere for sale locally but this is the one:

http://www.hariogear.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=135

Not tried the steel yet.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I just rinse mine clean then shove it straight in the freezer,when I use it again I just give it a quick rinse under the tap to defrost


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the cream supplies one, the micro or the mini? I presume it is the micro Patrick? Looking at the picture

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/hotery-micro-burner/stove-with-stand-ceramic-head-/prod_2338.html?category=

which bit do you modify?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Is the cream supplies one, the micro or the mini? I presume it is the micro Patrick? Looking at the picture
> 
> http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/hotery-micro-burner/stove-with-stand-ceramic-head-/prod_2338.html?category=
> 
> which bit do you modify?


Hi David, that's the one I got from CS. It works with the Hario Syphon really well - can control the burner accurately. Don't use the stand for it but I did enjoy putting it together with the Meccano spanner supplied. The burner comes with a detachable rubber ring on its base which prevents it fitting under the Hario's legs so I trimmed each side and now it fits perfectly. CS's price is much cheaper than CoffeeHit's.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Talking of syphons - Amazon are selling a five cup version for £25.00 including postage which is a steal if you can live with the bigger capacity.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ta Patrick.....I was thinking about buying the Amazon one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361286268&sr=8-1

Have you a link to the Hario?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Ta Patrick.....I was thinking about buying the Amazon one
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361286268&sr=8-1
> 
> Have you a link to the Hario?


Ha, we are of two minds, David.







Bought my Hario 2 cup from Ebay - still cost me £40.00. As far as I can tell, the Amazon one is pretty much the same thing as the Hario which costs £80-£90 - worth a punt at £25.00 inc postage. I'm going to get a Chemex for a bit of comparison.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, plunge taken and burner and amazon syphon ordered. Next question is how coarse does the gring need to be. Can we picture it as sand particles for espresso.....are we talking small salt or even sugar?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I started with caster sugar size but am more like granulated now,at the point of heat removal I aim for 45 sec drain down from 21g on my 3 cup syphon


----------

